

People on Probiotics Focus Less on Bad Feelings, Study Finds - romefort
https://www.braindecoder.com/can-yogurt-lift-your-mood-1090505524.html

======
hsshah
I am planning to get a probiotic anyways, wouldn't mind trying out the one
that was used in the study.

This will be one instance where I would not mind an affiliate link ;-)

~~~
ddmf
I'm still swithering whether to go full steam ahead and try this -
[https://orders.generalbiotics.com/orders/new](https://orders.generalbiotics.com/orders/new)
\- however I currently use the one that Bulk Powders sell which correlates to
a period of steady weight loss (that was also in the summer period when I
drank more water and carried a 5kg rucksack 5 miles daily)

------
late2part
This is a great article and study. We see more and more evidence that the
human consciousness and decision making is distributed and in more places than
the brain. Lots of articles in last 6 months about how our "gut" influences
decisions based on bacteria, microbes, and flora.

------
thanatosmin
This study performs a randomized, blinded, placebo-controlled (all good) trial
to determine the effect of probiotics using a self-report survey. However, the
trial is horribly underpowered [1] (N = 20 per group). There's little reason
to believe the differences are true effects, rather than statistical noise.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistical_power](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistical_power)

~~~
kszx
It may be true that this particular sample is too small; I haven't looked at
the experiment in detail. However, just pointing out that n<=20 per group
isn't enough of an argument to justify this statement. Significance is about
more than just the sample size. The idea that it's impossible to get
significant statistical result with small samples is a common misconception.

~~~
thanatosmin
True. The study provides the requisite observation variances and effect sizes
for this analysis as well.

